# Ratings is a scam



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

I am usually very nice and pleasant. Recently I got a comment that said I was rude and surly. But the funny thing is my others say the opposite, yet we get dinged. Dunno about this screwy system, I used to be concerned but now am ambivalent about it.


----------



## Cookie something (Apr 18, 2017)

Someone didn't like you. Don't take it personally.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Cookie something said:


> Someone didn't like you. Don't take it personally.


Exactly. Just because most find you pleasant doesn't mean everyone will. The important thing is that this is just a small percentage that don't like you.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

I just find it funny when my comments in 2500 rides are generally really good and get one of those.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Vegas drunks, whiners & losers are going to make you a punching bag. I'm surprised you don't have more.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

You are officially in the club now...8)


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Daniel Harbin said:


> I am usually very nice and pleasant. Recently I got a comment that said I was rude and surly. But the funny thing is my others say the opposite, yet we get dinged. Dunno about this screwy system, I used to be concerned but now am ambivalent about it.


It was me u prick....u tried strong arming me for a tip along with spamming me with tip signs


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

At least this spam doesn't bite you...8)

Of course sometimes...

It does make you a bit of money...

Hmm...maybe I should become...

A Nigerian prince....NOT!

Rakos


----------



## Professor (May 30, 2017)

Ok, I had an angry passenger. It started mild and just kept getting worse. First, I could not get to her location because of street flooding and she called and was very angry at how long it was taking. Here directions of alternative routes to her were terrible. I should have just given up and cancelled but I did not and kept plowing through. Once in the car she did not want me to follow the GPS but go her way and she was a backseat driver galore. More anger came out. Not abusive or cursing but angry. I kept my cool. I did not take this episode personally. I rated her down and I am sure she did me. What I am inclined to do now is keep her name and address in the memory files for future cancellations. Am I being fair?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

freddieman said:


> It was me u prick....u tried strong arming me for a tip along with spamming me with tip signs


That would get a one star from me every time.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Professor said:


> Ok, I had an angry passenger. It started mild and just kept getting worse. First, I could not get to her location because of street flooding and she called and was very angry at how long it was taking. Here directions of alternative routes to her were terrible. I should have just given up and cancelled but I did not and kept plowing through. Once in the car she did not want me to follow the GPS but go her way and she was a backseat driver galore. More anger came out. Not abusive or cursing but angry. I kept my cool. I did not take this episode personally. I rated her down and I am sure she did me. What I am inclined to do now is keep her name and address in the memory files for future cancellations. Am I being fair?


No, you're not being fair. You should have offered her foot rubs and a moist towlette then opened her door and laid face down next to the car so she could walk on your back and avoid having to touch the street.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> No, you're not being fair. You should have offered her foot rubs and a moist towlette then opened her door and laid face down next to the car so she could walk on your back and avoid having to touch the street.


Aren't you forgetting being a BFF albeit a temporary one. Water, gum and snacks. A massage and stimulating conversation would have been nice as well.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Can't please everyone. But there is something about taxi drivers that I admire. They don't have to worry about ratings. And they get tips. They just put their foot on the accelerator and pay mind to noone. They don't even use a GPS.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Daniel Harbin said:


> I am usually very nice and pleasant. Recently I got a comment that said I was rude and surly. But the funny thing is my others say the opposite, yet we get dinged. Dunno about this screwy system, I used to be concerned but now am ambivalent about it.


If you are ambivalent about the ratings system then why did you start this thread?


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Daniel Harbin said:


> I am usually very nice and pleasant. Recently I got a comment that said I was rude and surly. But the funny thing is my others say the opposite, yet we get dinged. Dunno about this screwy system, I used to be concerned but now am ambivalent about it.


Disregard it , it's all a scam not just the ratings


----------

